# Car bomb in NY...



## Fernando Warez (May 2, 2010)

...to be blame on Muslim extremist? Or tea partier, militia? :roll: 

You know these things are fake when the media and the establishment blames some group or an other right away like even if there's no evidence... An of course they never mentioned the fact that it could be done by rogue elements inside governments to justify a political agenda. Even if history show these things happens. :roll: 

If I'm correct you should expect the mass media to start planting the seeds, today or tomorrow, that it was probably the work of some home grown terror group. And the goal here, and make no mistake about that, is to discredit any form of resistance. Yes that's right, when the establishment feel like they are starting to lose control and see a growing group off dissatisfy citizens who pause a threat to the status quo, they'll just plant a bomb, plant the evidence and that group is finish. I think they call that co-intel pro or something. 

My guess is this one will be blame on or tea party or some militia. And perhaps they'll even mix in some nonexistent white supremacist group? :lol: 

The America that you see today is to be destroy. The establishment have decided collectivism is what they want. Not because it's good for all, but because it benefit them. There for, they need to destroy the patriot movement and that idea of what America is, take away their guns so they cant resist and discredit them to make sure nobody will follow them. And I'm not just saying that. We know this because these people were investigated( see Norman Dodd and the Reece Committee 1953).

And to the liberals here who might be excited to see the US is going toward socialism or some form of collectivism you should know socialism is not what you're gonna get. You'll get corporatism or perhaps fascism even. But they'll call it socialism to trick you into thinking it's good for you. But it's not going to be socialism that for sure because socialism would heart the establishment. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKxW-USu ... AMrlfmJkJI


----------



## Christian Marcussen (May 2, 2010)

While what you are saying _could_ be true, I wonder why you are so sure that it is. I wonder why you think it's more likely than a group or person with a grudge. I mean - I think you would agree that there are more than enough people or groups with an actual grudge against the US - for whatever reason.


----------



## uselessmind (May 2, 2010)

Fernando Warez @ Sun May 02 said:


> If I'm correct you should expect the mass media to start planting the seeds, today or tomorrow..



Probably, thats what mass media is for.



> My guess is this one will be blame on or tea party or some militia. And perhaps they'll even mix in some nonexistent white supremacist group? :lol:



I would be really surprised if FOX News would do that.

The whole "taking away peoples guns" thing doesn't make sense to me at all.
I think there should have been a lot more resistance already to what goverments do.
Despite people in the US having guns it did not happen, and the few courageous people who try do to something usually do it *without guns[b/] and violence.


ps
I accidently reported your post, that report button is way to close to the quote button..*


----------



## madbulk (May 2, 2010)

Christian Marcussen @ Sun May 02 said:


> I wonder why you think it's more likely than a group or person with a grudge.


I don't wonder.
It's because conspiracy theorists have an exceptional confirmation bias and hence a natural momentum. And since they take the position that all the evidence you see and hear is a big sham, they can only sometimes be proven silly beyond all doubt -- the standard they require. 

WIRED published this madlib style Auto conspiracy speech generator. You just fill in the brackets.
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2010/02/pl_print_conspiracy/ (http://www.wired.com/magazine/2010/02/p ... onspiracy/)
Are you kidding me? [ event ] was a total sham! Think about it! Everyone knows that [ appeal to precedent ]. And have you noticed that [ ruling elite ] has started to act very strangely? They obviously don’t want this story getting out. I mean, what would happen if people began asking [ disturbing question ]? Well, they may be able to fool the sheeple, but the members of [ dedicated group of truth-seekers ] aren’t swallowing their story. Look, don’t take it from me; [ expert endorsement ] is convinced as well. But we have to act fast, because [ suggestion of imminent threat ]. I just wanted you to be aware of this, in case I disappear.


----------



## Narval (May 2, 2010)

right on, warez. and bush knocked down the towers - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FApMGh4 ... re=related


----------



## Freds (May 2, 2010)

The problem with conspiracy theories is that they cannot be disproved no matter how much evidence you show to the conspiracy theorists. 
That's because that said evidence, and sometimes even you (for trying to prove them wrong), become part of the big conspiracy. 

In other words, they simply chose what they want to believe and dismiss the rest as long as it fits their theories.

You can basically do this with ANY claim. So it's always a lost cause. No point on trying to discuss or rationalize, just move on...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 2, 2010)

Ignoring all the really silly stuff: Fernando, do you really think there are any liberals who think we're moving toward socialism?!

The only people who think that are on the right-wing lunatic fringe.


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (May 2, 2010)

> New York's iconic Times Square was shut down and evacuated on Saturday night after police spotted smoke emanating from a suspicious parked car.
> 
> According to officials, a bomb made up of propane tanks, fireworks, petrol containers, wires and two clocks, was found planted in the rear of the vehicle.
> 
> Michael Bloomberg, the mayor of New York, has said that the city narrowly escaped a terrible and deadly event.



I lol'd a little. Sounds like McGyver made that bomb.


----------



## Fernando Warez (May 2, 2010)

Christian Marcussen @ Sun May 02 said:


> While what you are saying _could_ be true, I wonder why you are so sure that it is. I wonder why you think it's more likely than a group or person with a grudge. I mean - I think you would agree that there are more than enough people or groups with an actual grudge against the US - for whatever reason.



Actually, i have no idea if it's the case at all. And this thread is not even really about that. I wanted to start that threat from a while back and when i saw that i couldn't resist. But my guess would that this is just part of the ongoing fear campaign that is going on in the US. Kind of like those false red/orange alert during the Bush administration. And we now know they played on that...

Yes there are some very unhappy citizens in the US. And they have more than enough reasons to be unhappy. But i ask you, how would that help them? I mean, people don't like terrorist. Doing such thing would hurt their cause us such a way that it would pretty much be the end of it. But of course, there are people who are not so smart and don't think things through all that much. So it could be real it's true. But the thing that bothers me about this one, like many others, is that Blumberg comes out and immediately suggest it was a terrorist plot. How the hell does he knows that? Did he conduct an investigation? 

You know, this one could be nothing more than a way for the democrats to revive their base by blaming it on the opposition...Cause a lot of democrats feel like they were let down by this administration.. Especially regarding the health care bill... Who knows? We'll see how that works out.

Anyway, i don't care too much about that one. And the point of this thread is that i think the establishment will try to de-legitimize any form of resistance in the US and i do believe that they have to discredit the right wingers(real Republicans not the party it self) in America as they are the main obstacle to their plan which is to bring collectivism to the US and to the whole world for that matter. The liberals on the other hand are already conditioned to walk toward socialism. But the right winger hates the idea like crazy. And for good reasons because the collectivism the establishment have in mind is nothing less than a form of tyranny where the little guy has no say. 

Here's the evidence of that plan. It's an interview of Norman Dodd about taxe evasion foundations conducted by G. Edward Griffin. EVERY American and NONE American should watch this. Trust me. :wink: 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid ... rman+dodd# 

hmmm! I guess there's 2 different topic here. Oh well! Maybe i should start an other threat regarding that collectivism plan... We'll see where that one goes i guess...

P.S. I just want to say to the establishment I'm grateful they didn't kill anybody. But still, this fear mongering sucks! Anyway, thanks for not killing anybody. Got to appreciate what you have right? :mrgreen:


----------



## Fernando Warez (May 2, 2010)

uselessmind, yup! That's what what the msm is there for now. They use to be the watch dog but now they've become the exact opposite.

Regarding gun confiscation maybe you're right. But it would make sense for the establishment to want defenseless people thats for sure. But i heard reports from military men about gun confiscation exercise going on. It sounded legit. 

Regarding Fox, did you hear agent provocateur Glen Beck lately? That's how i new they would try to do something... I cant remember was he was saying exactly but it was VERY provocative. As in how the hell can he say that on TV? Anyway, they'll play their part within that fake left/right paradigm. 

You know maybe the media wont even touch it. Or just a little and then we wont hear about it ever again. Like those anthrax letters! hahaha! Once the word got out it was military grade anthrax the whole vanished... Cause there's no way BinLaden could do that in his none existent secret bunker. Hehehe! Remember that guys? A big bunker with multiple floors with trucks etc.. hidden in a mountain? That was so James Bond! Now we know that was a lie.


----------



## Fernando Warez (May 2, 2010)

Freds @ Sun May 02 said:


> The problem with conspiracy theories is that they cannot be disproved no matter how much evidence you show to the conspiracy theorists.
> That's because that said evidence, and sometimes even you (for trying to prove them wrong), become part of the big conspiracy.
> 
> In other words, they simply chose what they want to believe and dismiss the rest as long as it fits their theories.
> ...



Then why didn't you do just that - move on? Why did you feel the need to discredit "conspiracy theories"? :wink: 

I got to say I've heard that one so many times before, did you cut & past that?

To me, not believing is conspiracies is akin to go in a store, buy a coke, pay the cashier with a 100$ and not count the change she gives you thinking she wouldn't try to take advantage of me that's stupid right... Except that the financial benefit for those involve in a conspiracy to control the government is much greater than some change of a 100$. :lol: 

And to disregard conspiracy theories after what just happened on wall street is just plain dumb. I mean, we're talking about the biggest fraud in history. And to make matter worse, some of the architect of that ended up in the Obama administration. 

For those who still don't know what happened i recommend you listen to ex- financial regulator William Black.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sA_MkJB8 ... 0u6v2dragU


----------



## Fernando Warez (May 2, 2010)

Narval @ Sun May 02 said:


> right on, warez. and bush knocked down the towers - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FApMGh4 ... re=related



Tell the truth nigga! hahaha! I like that one. Mos Def tell it like it is!

But i prefer that one. 8) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDdnq6IW ... 1cSKrq1eg0

You know I'm not sure Bush actually knew. But he did covered it up.

Dick Cheney on the other hand was in on it guarantee! :wink:


----------



## Fernando Warez (May 2, 2010)

Nick Batzdorf @ Sun May 02 said:


> Ignoring all the really silly stuff: Fernando, do you really think there are any liberals who think we're moving toward socialism?!
> 
> The only people who think that are on the right-wing lunatic fringe.



Well there's truth that what you're saying no dough. And I'm glad you can tell the difference between socialism and corporatism etc... 

And yes i do believe a lot of liberal think they're moving toward socialism. And i think the fact the far right call Obama a socialist helps to do that. And the reality on the ground is that most liberal wouldn't be able to give you a definition of what socialism is. The fact is the masses is not politicize and mostly vote for a "nice guy". I know you know what I'm talking about here... 

P.S. I've seen a growing number of democrats who wont vote democrats in the next election. These people I've seen online know the difference it would seem.


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (May 2, 2010)

I'll stick with both sides on the story with 911. Under no circumstances do I believe the towers were brought down by Bush, USA, etc. But I do believe once that happened the White House saw it as an opportunity and milked it.

That being said, the "war" as most people would claim, has not made us tons of money. Those humanitarian missions we have done in the past, don't make much money unless we are able to claim resources or the like. So I don't look at Bush as milking in that sense, but just overall gaining popularity due to his decision.

Many people scoffed at the US going to the Middle East. And people now still talk about how the American people don't want that. Well...we DID. Absolutely everyone was crying for the US to DO SOMETHING after 911. Everyone was so pissed off there was no talk about it was a bad idea or that we shouldn't even think about doing that. I'm basing this on what I saw on the news, and local opinion.

Back on topic: I'm not sure what the OP is saying. You post a car bomb in NYC as a reference, but what are you saying. What are you conspiring what the car bomb was for?


----------



## Fernando Warez (May 3, 2010)

Nathan, look at this small video and tell me what you think it is?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LD06SAf0p9A


----------



## Christian Marcussen (May 3, 2010)

> But the thing that bothers me about this one, like many others, is that Blumberg comes out and immediately suggest it was a terrorist plot. How the hell does he knows that? Did he conduct an investigation?



Suggesting something is not the same as "knowing it" – and is what he suggests really far fetched or at odds with reality? Regardless of who is behind it, this is a potential terrorist attack. Or did he suggest who was behind it – if so, link please? In fact I think you are way off base here. In what I heard, Bloomberg said specifically that they did not know who did it, and stressed that the investigation was ongoing and that it would take time before all the surveillance videos would be investigated (due to shops being closed).


----------



## George Caplan (May 3, 2010)

Nick Batzdorf @ Sun May 02 said:


> Ignoring all the really silly stuff: Fernando, do you really think there are any liberals who think we're moving toward socialism?!
> 
> The only people who think that are on the right-wing lunatic fringe.



i dont think there are any liberals that would think that the US is going socialist. a liberal by definition would not think that because a liberal would only think in terms of a liberal utopian dream. not a socialist one.

the right wing lunatic fringe are almost as lunatic as the liberal or left wing lunatic fringe and thankfully in the real world they tend to cancel each other out.

the new left wing in the uk for example is the liberal democrat party. even the guardian has reverted back to its liberal roots and given up on the socialist party aka labor. that is because they are worried about losing the government revenue that keeps them afloat via all those government paid for ads that will be lost to them after may 6.

being an american it embarrasses me to hear obama blaming BP every chance he gets for the oil spill off Louisiana in the gulf. its probably true and its probably got something to do with trans ocean too. but to constantly harp on about whos going to pay for it is unpresidential behavior.


----------



## snowleopard (May 3, 2010)

Scary. I was in Times Square just six days ago.


----------



## Narval (May 3, 2010)

snowleopard @ Mon May 03 said:


> Scary. I was in Times Square just six days ago.


and what exactly did you do there huh??!? 'cuz I have a theory about that...





:mrgreen:


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 4, 2010)

> the right wing lunatic fringe are almost as lunatic as the liberal or left wing lunatic fringe and thankfully in the real world they tend to cancel each other out



Would that it were so! The lunatic left fringe has no voice whatsoever in this country, while the lunatic right dominates the Republican party.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (May 12, 2010)

So Fernando - what is your analysis. An innocent ex pakistani has been framed? or perhaps he was hired by the US government, or media? Or... Perhaps this individual did actually do the things the media says? Nah... That would be too simple... or?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 12, 2010)

I hate to admit it, but I do have a raised eyebrow at how seriously to take the Palistani Taliban link story. There's a certain "pressuring Pakistan to go after those guys" ring to it.

Am I just cynical?


----------



## chimuelo (May 12, 2010)

The Pakistani Government is angry that the Obama Adminstration bribes our own politicians with more money than we provide them in aid....... :lol: 
But they are learning to shake down the Obama team since they recieved the updated BluRay DVD from the Rainbow Coalition on how to use race as a shake down tactic.
Nobody has more experience at using the race card than the various Reverends in the Jesse Jackson family.
Local Afghan Taliban members are claiming our troops are racists so now prior to shooting them a soldier must yell out if he is a Pacific Islander, Caucasion, Hispanic, African American, American Native Indian or Gay. 
And only Gay Americans can Marandize the suspected Taliban member or the UN must step in and mediate an on site battlefield inspection with a lawyer from the Hague.


----------

